# Kesha 'Ke$ha' Sebert - In a Bikini on the beach in Australia 15.3.2011 x33



## beachkini (16 März 2011)




----------



## Q (16 März 2011)

na ja sie feiert halt gern  :thx:


----------



## soccerstar (16 März 2011)

Ein bisschen Fitnessstudio wär mal wieder angesagt,die Gute ist leicht aus den Fugen geraten...


----------



## Punisher (16 März 2011)

sie ist total außer Form


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 März 2011)

*...genau mach den Beach Unsicher  :thx:*


----------



## Nordic (16 März 2011)

Nicht nur ausser Form,an der passt nichts! Und der Bikini tut sein übriges!


----------



## Poldi77 (16 März 2011)

Ich habe noch nie so eine sche..... Bikini Figur gesehen. 
Da stimmt gar nichts, und das hat nix mit außer Form zu tun. Sie ist total unförmig und dagegen kann man nix machen.
Grauenhafter Body....


----------



## zeeb (16 März 2011)

ha ha ha Figur


----------



## FAXE001de (17 März 2011)

Eine Bikini-Figur sieht anders aus.


----------



## Franky70 (17 März 2011)

Ok, dann nehme ich sie halt...
Mit ihr kann man bestimmt viel Spaß haben, wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine...
Außerdem macht sie doch schon Liegestütze...

Danke für das crazy chick.


----------



## krawutz (17 März 2011)

Das ist doch die geballte brutale Erotik !


----------



## sway2003 (17 März 2011)

uaah, welch erotischer Bikini !


----------



## TrixX0r (27 Apr. 2011)

:kotz: also auf einigen Foto's (welche nicht hier im Thread sind) sieht sie ja ganz gut aus ... hier war ich eben nen bisschen am ... wie sagt man's so ... staunen? ekeln? ... nicht huebsch ... dennoch danke fuer die Fotos :thumbup:


----------



## sansubar (8 Juni 2011)

einen wahren Fan kann nichts abschrecken ;-)


----------



## Kolly200 (17 Juni 2011)

Also ich finds besser als die ganz Schlanken.


----------



## disselwhissel (17 Juni 2011)

bikini und figur sind bah


----------



## doctor.who (17 Juni 2011)

thank you......


----------



## 004711 (4 Okt. 2012)

ich find die Figur nicht schlecht aber kann es nicht leiden wenn die Hose soweit über den Bauchnabel gezogen wird.Das kannst Du im hohen alter tragen aber nicht jetzt


----------



## gmdg (5 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank für die netten pix!


----------



## moppel32 (12 Okt. 2012)

schön schäbiger bikini


----------



## dj_tody (12 Okt. 2012)

Sieht aus wie eine 70 Jährige Oma.


----------



## Bennedieto (30 Nov. 2012)

nice pics ;-)


----------



## figo7 (30 Nov. 2012)

Geilllllllllllll


----------



## TTranslator (30 Nov. 2012)

Ist komisch, auf den Promo-Photos zur neuen Platte sieht sie Hammer aus, aber die Realität (siehe oben) spricht da eine ganz andere Sprache.
Zuviel Suff, und die Figur macht "puff"...


----------



## anb1009 (30 Nov. 2012)

Ich sage mal der Typ ist schuld


----------



## disselwhissel (2 Dez. 2012)

komischer körper


----------



## Rival_Sword (9 Jan. 2014)

schick  im bikini ist sie so geil


----------



## TTranslator (9 Jan. 2014)

Soll das die Frau sein, die mit heißen Twitter-Fotos auf sich aufmerksam macht?
Oops, die Bilder sind von 2011, na dann hat sie sich aber extrem fit gemacht...


----------

